# Phone App Deer Calls



## dltasig7 (Feb 5, 2015)

Has anyone used a Deer Call Phone App?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:

Blowing on a tube is awful hard isn't it :flame:.

 Al


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

How 'bout one to scare them over into Ky.?


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Seriously? I didn't know there was such a thing. Why?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Cause it is so hard to blow on a tube and they ain't figured out one to shpoot gut, drag, hang, skin and process the deer yet.

 Al


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

What if you don't know the deer's phone number?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

electronic callers are not legal in WIS for deer , only for yotes , **** , crow and unprotected species 

"game" animals may not be called with the use of an electronic caller 

if you had to purchase a species specific license or tag for it , it's a game animal here for sure.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have seen tubes you blow into to produce bleats and grunts for calling deer and there is a can you can get and turn to produce bleats. 

For calling coyotes/wolves there are several hundred different sounds that they will respond to. You could not carry all the calls to make all the different sounds. That is why E callers are popular for calling varmints, they hold a bunch of calls.

 Al


----------



## FreeRangerz (Nov 27, 2015)

How can I call racoons and Other Varmit animals? There's a large Varmit animal population.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

FreeRangerz said:


> How can I call racoons and Other Varmit animals? There's a large Varmit animal population.



the basics of day time **** calling he uses all the toys the demo at rendezvous I have attended the presenter just used a caller but put the caller behind the tree , he was a fan of 22 mag and followed the >2/3 rule the **** has to be more than 2/3 out of the hole before you shoot or they get back in to often
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dIz0PzndGo[/ame]


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> electronic callers are not legal in WIS for deer , only for yotes , **** , crow and unprotected species
> 
> "game" animals may not be called with the use of an electronic caller
> 
> if you had to purchase a species specific license or tag for it , it's a game animal here for sure.


Thanks for the heads up, Pete.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

diamondtim said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Pete.


actually I used to be correct but am now wrong 

it appears they changed it at some point

page 20 2015 deer regs Note: electronic calls and decoys are legal for hunting deer


----------



## dltasig7 (Feb 5, 2015)

Ah, comedians. Nice, neighborly sarchasm. How refreshing! Thanks for the "helpful" responses. Too bad nobody could actually answer the question, huh? I suppose none of you jokesters have anything modern? Like it or not, it's a tech world, and ya gotsta get on board or get out of the way!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

So get the APP and take it to the woods. I'll stick to the little old tube you blow into and change the o ring on the reed to change the sound if I want to try and call deer. I'll stick to the E caller for coyotes since it has a hundred or so calls.

 Al


----------



## dltasig7 (Feb 5, 2015)

Again, Al, you miss the point. I was asking if anyone has used an app because I would like to know if they have had success or think it's a waste of time (doesn't sound real, etc.), but thanks for playing!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

No I didn't miss the point and it appears no one else did either.
Deer calls consist of a tube with a reed you can adjust you blow on, or a can you turn over. A set of fake horns to rattle together even. 
Most cost less then $20.00 I have only recently used mine to call coyotes and would not waste even one dine on some deer hunting gimmick on my phone and to take my phone hunting if I even had a smart phone to put an app on.

 Al


----------

